
John Deere and the Birth of Precision Agriculture - chicob
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/silicon-revolution/john-deere-and-the-birth-of-precision-agriculture
======
chicob
It is worth mentioning that "the plow that broke the plains" is thought to
have been in part responsible for the Dust Bowl.

